# Doormat flounder caught today!!!



## getbent (Oct 2, 2007)

HaHa made you look, to bad that this is all I caught at chicken bone this am from 9:30-12:30 got a few fleas for tommorow am start up but thats all folks, Im really begining to get discouraged with this whole surf fishing thing I got a bad case of CCC (cant catch crap)!


















Am I pathetic or what? did release this stud male , to do his work!!


----------



## Voodoo Lounge (Sep 28, 2007)

A couple dozen of those wouold make a nice appetizer!!! If they were legal of course!


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

lol! 

:clap:doh:doh:doh:clap

You got me!

I know what you mean! Hang in there, the bite will turn on. I've been out as early to where I stood on the wooden cutting board because the sand was so cold and still had a little luck!

Tight Lines!

Chris


----------



## dorado74 (Oct 16, 2007)

Keep learning how to read the surf and give it a couple weeks. It's still a little early for the pomps, but there are plenty of fish to be caught. We caught 2 black drum , one whiting (stud), and a 30" red last Saturday morning East of Portifino. All on fleas. Keep trying and good luck!!


----------



## getbent (Oct 2, 2007)

will do !!!


----------



## N-Reel-Trouble (Oct 3, 2007)

That lil flounder is really neat. Would be cool to have in a saltwater aquarium!


----------



## GONU (Oct 3, 2007)

LOL! I caught one like that in a cast net, it was an accdental netting, he was released to go and get big.


----------



## nb&twil (Oct 2, 2007)

My dad caught a pompano and a few black drum this morning on Navarre. It's trying to start, but it won't be real good for a few more weeks. It's not far off though! Stay excited


----------



## getbent (Oct 2, 2007)

Im so excited I cant wait to bend a pole, and eat some pomp fresh pomp yum


----------



## Ocean Man (Sep 27, 2007)

Cool pic of the baby Flounder, I'm surprized he had both eye's on one side being that small.


----------



## Butcherpen (Oct 8, 2007)

I caught a "sandflea" that looked like that this past weekend. I've never seen one so squarish with big diggers and a tail. The ones I'm used to are more egg/oval shaped with no tail. I wonder what it is?


----------



## onemorecast (Feb 16, 2009)

I think a "male" sandflea.


----------



## getbent (Oct 2, 2007)

yeah that was a male I put him backso he could tend to his colony


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

Don't try stealing my name I am the original as seen on T.V. CCC !!!!!!!!


----------

